# New Guy, New thread, Old 7.6 Super



## steemerclams (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello, I have been reading this forum for two weeks now, and you guys are great and very knowledgeable. Thus far, the forum here has been a very big help.

Could anyone please look at this picture and tell me if something is missing? In the parts diagram for the FM magneto, there is a felt wick. I have the replacement points, but have no idea where to put the felt! The manuals and parts lists list it, but the proper place to put tit is vague. Anyone have a picture of the FB magneto with fresh points installed that I could look at? Also, can I just throw a Wico on this puppy and forget the FB magneto? 

I used a neighbors L8 when I was a kid to mow his lawn, etc, and loved it. Someone I work with gave me thi one, and I would love to get it running. It has a few problems, namely the magneto, the timing and the exhaust manifold head side is chipped on the right screw hole, but I think I can bodge that back on. 

I attached the pic to this post I think....Thanks...


----------

